# Weekend trip to the beach...



## g2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello all,

Been a lurker since a very long time now. joined-in just to enter the lens giveaway contest ;D 
Since I am here might as well make the best of it and maybe make a few new friends along the way 

Went to Kashid beach (Maharashtra, India) this past weekend, wanting to do some long-exposures and star-trails (not usual for me as I shoot macros mostly) Thoroughly enjoyed myself and hoping to do a lot more of these henceforth.

Sharing a few pics from the trip. 
All were shot with the 30D + Tokina 12-24mm or Tokina 35mm with cheap Cokin type filters (Chinese make)

01. This particular stretch of the beach we were at was quiet clean lacking any foreground elements, decided to use some props we had.








02. 







03. The Sunset






04.






05. Post sunset long exposures.






06.






07. Dolphin head!






08.






09. My first star trail. Just a test shot to see what it looks like. The orange glow is from the bonfire keeping us warm.






10. The star trails. 72min exposure (124 x 30sec exposures and 1x 10min exposure)





Comments/critiques welcome.
Thanks for looking.

g2


----------



## JR (Jan 20, 2012)

Very nice picture g2! Dont you wish all wek-end be nice like that! You really captured the beauty of that beach!

JR


----------



## g2 (Jan 20, 2012)

JR said:


> Very nice picture g2! Dont you wish all wek-end be nice like that! You really captured the beauty of that beach!
> 
> JR


Thankyou JR, sure wish all weekends were.

Are JR your name initials? They are mine


----------

